# Super Tiny Lights: Roundup MetaThread



## applevision (Apr 22, 2009)

I am obsessed with the littlest of the little!

Keychain lights, neck lights, necklace lights, neckchain lights--call them what you will--but I like the tiniest of the tiny!

This thread is a roundup of sorts and was inspired by a neat PM from Flashlight Aficionado. He recommended adding to my chart the max lumens and then calculating the lumens/volume to give some sort of a sense of how much power per unit of package... Of course this could also be done with weight or length or any other combination, but I felt that volume gave a reasonably good sense of what the light was like in your pocket or on your person.

I want to point out some fantastic discussions that have occurred in the following threads:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228159
Tiniest of tinies: This thread has some great pics and even better discussion!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209606
The Phial of Galadriel: This is one of my favorite threads in the history of CPF! Totally geeky but fun, folks go into some really interesting light sources including tritium-based lights and Glo-Toobs.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/216490
24/7/365 Waterproof Neck Carry Light: This is it. 236 posts and over 8 pages of pure CPF wisdom on this topic! I think we covered it all here! Photos, ideas, rebuttals, and a building discovery looking for the tiniest light. It culminated with a chart that I put together:

```
[FONT=courier new]              LENGTH:       DIAMETER:          VOLUME:  [/FONT]
[FONT=courier new][B]PFanatic       19mm           11mm             1200mm^3[/B]
Firefli        38mm            7mm             1462mm^3
KD             42mm           10mm             3299mm^3
LaPetit        23.25mm        14.25mm          3681mm^3
Eddie          50mm           10mm             3926mm^3[/FONT][FONT=courier new]
Drake          33mm           13mm             4380mm^3[/FONT][FONT=courier new]
AUNOC          67mm           9.5mm            4751mm^3
Nano           37mm           13mm             4910mm^3
Wee            34mm           15mm             6007mm^3
[/FONT][FONT=courier new]Draco          47mm           13mm             6238mm^3[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]Mako           68mm           13mm             9024mm^3
LD01           73.5mm         14mm           11,314mm^3
Aeon           53.3mm         17.7mm         13,108mm^3
EZAA           83.0mm         16.6mm         17,963mm^3
MiNi123        58.4mm         20.3mm         18,715mm^3[/FONT]
```
And it is truly my favorite thread in CPF!

Of course, there are many other great keychain light threads, but these are my favorites.

Now I'd like to show you how I've updated that chart per Flashlight Aficionado's suggestion. Voila!






As you can see, I've added the EagleTac M2 for shits and giggles. I've also highlighted the best (in green) and worst (in red) for each category to highlight the extremes. Of course this is not all-inclusive, but if you have more lights for me to add (and corrections) please let me know. 

Also, I want to add in the numbers for the Quark MiNi 123, my favorite light _du jour_...
So the Lumens/volume would be: 0.010! This puts it right up near the Drake/Draco/Wee group. Very impressive indeed!
So here are the best of the best:

```
[FONT=courier new]
           LENGTH:   DIAMETER:   VOLUME:      MAX:  LUM/VOL:      $:
LaPetit    23.25mm    14.25mm     3681mm^3     <5*     .0013     $95.00 
Nano       37mm       13mm        4910mm^3     10      .0020     $8.00
Fauxton    41x23mm    7mm         6601mm^3*    15*     .0022     $FREE*
Firefli    38mm       7mm         1462mm^3     <5*     .0034     $N/A
Aeon       53.3mm     17.7mm      13,108mm^3   114     .0086     $125.00
[COLOR="Blue"]MiNi123    58.4mm     20.3mm      18,715mm^3   189     .0100     $39.00[/COLOR] 
[COLOR="Red"]MiNiCR2    50.8mm     19.0mm      14,403mm^3   180     .012      $39.00[/COLOR] 
Wee        34mm       15mm        6007mm^3     100     .0166     $ 51.00
Drake      33mm       13mm        4380mm^3     100     .0228     $145.00
Draco      47mm       13mm        6238mm^3     160     .0256     $155.00[/FONT]
```

Now I'd like to highlight some photos from prior threads that I think are amazing! _(Note: the first photo is from HKJ's post and I've noted that below. HKJ--if you'd like me not to use this image here, please just let me know. Since I'm clearly attributing it to you and including the original link for context, I thought it would be okay since we are in CPF.)_

Enjoy!





_*HKJ*'s image from his post here: _https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2907441&postcount=13
_From L to R: An Eneloop AA, the La Petit Killer, Streamlight Nano, Lummi Wee, Drake, Draco, Lummi Raw, La Petit Killer AAA, McGizmo Sapphire, and Fenix LD01-SS. What a gorgeous collection of lights, *HKJ*!!!_






_From L to R: The FireFli (Whoo hoo!), the Lummi Wee, the Muyshondt Aeon, and a AA battery.





Putting things in perspective!

_




_A closeup of the FireFli on my neck chain next to my St. Benedict medal. This is my favorite of the tiny lights!

_Finally, I'd like to direct folks over to here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/216490
If they are interested in a FireFli-like LED light. I am happy to report that more than one designer has expressed interest in something like this and I am hoping beyond hopes we get some more contenders for this chart!

All the best!


----------



## Phos4 (Apr 23, 2009)

this is only my second post, but i'm a long-time lurker around here. i was just reading that thread about the 24/7/365 lights and am just fascinated by the concept. then i found this one which says a lot of the same things but is a nice summary--wish i had found it first!

apple--i really like the chart with the volume calculation. one thing is that weight needs to be factored in there as well i think, especially for neck carry. although the la petit killer may be wider than some, i'll be it is lighter than almost all of them. 

my question to the group is: what makes the "best" tiny light (maybe we could call 'em "pico lights" so folks know what we mean?)?

-James


----------



## applevision (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey *Phos4*, I will try to do a weight one, though it makes the chart start to get busy. I had played with it a bit... perhaps I'll do a second version. If some good soul will pull all the weights for me that will make it much easier! 

Also, *kaichu dento *made a great suggestion: to re-order the chart from crappiest LUMEN:VOLUME to best. Here it is!






It's actually pretty insane once you think about it... There is a range that is 2 orders of magnitude between them! The Draco, with it's insane output for size, and then the poor little Mako that is a great light, no doubt, but large given what it puts out. Of course, we're also neglecting runtime which is really important and would tell a VERY different story between the Mako and the Draco... and THAT is why I love this forum!


----------



## Phos4 (Apr 23, 2009)

i was thinking that if someone made a firefli remake that got even as little as 25 lumens, that would put it at: 0.017 which would be between the wee and the drake!

if they got it to produce 50 lumens, that'd be double = 0.034 which would blow even the draco out of the water! in fact, if my math serves me, you'd need only about 35 lumens to be at the top of this chart. so if there is a maker who can squeeze 35 lumens from a tiny tube and a tiny bulb they will be king. apple, please add my name to the list of those interested. thanks kindly.

-James


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 23, 2009)

Phos4 said:


> my question to the group is: what makes the "best" tiny light?
> -James


Generally you can find preferences for lights either by overall output, looks, size, uniqueness or a combination thereof.

My preference goes, in no particular order, form, size, output (and variability), beam shape/quality, tint, UI and durability. Not having yet found a light that I feel is my perfect choice I'm mostly happy with my Draco.


applevision said:


> Also, *kaichu dento *made a great suggestion: to re-order the chart from crappiest LUMEN:VOLUME to best. Here it is!
> 
> It's actually pretty insane once you think about it... There is a range that is 2 orders of magnitude between them! The Draco, with it's insane output for size, and then the poor little Mako that is a great light, no doubt, but large given what it puts out. Of course, we're also neglecting runtime which is really important and would tell a VERY different story between the Mako and the Draco... and THAT is why I love this forum!


Thanks Apple! Great point too about the importance of considering the light as a whole without putting too much consideration on one singular point.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 23, 2009)

Phos4 said:


> apple--i really like the chart with the volume calculation. one thing is that weight needs to be factored in there as well i think, especially for neck carry. although the la petit killer may be wider than some, i'll be it is lighter than almost all of them.



That would be cool, but make a very ungainly chart. The Draco for instance, comes in Titanium, Goldplated and Aluminum(chromed). The Wee in NickelSilver, Titianium and Damascus. A lot of the others have material choices too. If it was done, it would have to be in the lightest material of each. Also poor applevision would then have to come up with a formula for lumens per volume/weight. I really don't think it is worth it.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 23, 2009)

the picolight comes to mind..





hotlinking from that thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/82348 ...:duck:

Crenshaw
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/82348


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 23, 2009)

i just have to add the Lummi Raw AL too!

45mm length x 18 mm diameter, 24 grams with Li-ion cell

even NS could fit in to this cathegory (40g with the cell)
both available with 20/100 or 20/100 or 100/200lumens.

and where are Zebralights? i think they should also be on the tiny lights thread. (yes not lanyard carry, and are flood only, but they are bright and small anyways)

h50: it is still pretty small for AA, i presume? 66,5mm x 18,3mm, 58g (with headband and battery).

h501: 71.2mm x 18.5mm = 41 g with battery.
h30: 56mm x25mm =40g with battery.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 23, 2009)

With the thread being focused on Super Tiny lights I've actually wondered if AA, AAA and CR2 lights should be included, but the only reason the EZAA got on was because it's so small most of us thought it had to be something smaller than AA. 

Going up into CR123 or other AA lights would definitely be outside the category of Super Tiny lights, or at least I think so. :candle:


----------



## applevision (Apr 23, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> i just have to add the Lummi Raw AL too!
> 
> 45mm length x 18 mm diameter, 24 grams with Li-ion cell
> 
> ...



Thanks guys! 

*Flashlight Aficionado*, thanks for the support and wisdom... I might try picking the best of the best and doing some "April Madness" final four work with them... looking at the top contenders in more depth and detail... stay tuned! 

*Crenshaw*, the picolight is looking sweet! I want to add that and a regular photon/fauxton to this chart... have to guess at a volume calculation... Any suggestions, math people? :thinking:

*NonSenCe*, good point about the Lummi Raw... Added! As for the other options, I will consider them all. I'm thinking of making a tighter chart and getting rid of the bigger ones--basically would like to keep diameter under 18mm, maybe even less... We shall see...

Here is that new chart with the Raw:






As you can see, it does very well and falls just behind the Draco and the Drake.

*kaichu dento*, I totally agree. As this is your brain child, when I get some time soon I will edit the chart to be more focused. 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Phos4 (Apr 23, 2009)

i wanted to recommend another light here:

the photon freedom. these are great little lights that i keep on my zipper pulls. they haven't ever failed me.

41mm x 23 mm x 7 mm ; and i'd say about 10-15 lumens--suckers are bright.


----------



## applevision (Apr 23, 2009)

New chart with Fauxton added--I estimated on the higher side (thanks *Phos4* for the numbers) since I do feel that a fresh fauxton is pretty bright.

I looked and looked but could not find much info about the Picolights anymore--*Crenshaw*, any ideas if these are still around?






Okay, then I wanted to make a chart of just the little guys, as per *kaichu dento*'s suggestion. I used a volume of <10,000 as the critera and we are left with no AA lights. I also added in the rough price of each. I tried to use the cheapest model to be most fair:





And now the _*coup de grâce:*_






As we can see, the Fauxton (essentially free with orders from many flashlight dealers, or bought in tremendous bulk from various sites) is impossible to beat. The next cheapest option, another bulk cheapy, is 3 orders of magnitude more expensive! To be fair, that is only because I priced it a a penny... the KD would actually be better by this metric if you paid $1 for it... The La Petit Killer (a fabulous light which I just received myself and have yet to take pics of and write about!) is expensive compared to the others, but is exceptionally tiny and lightweight and is not meant to be a powerful light... similar to the plight of the Mako.

Anyway, I'd love everyone's thoughts on all of this and I'm eager to add to these charts with exciting new lights!!
:twothumbs


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 23, 2009)

applevision said:


> *kaichu dento*, I totally agree. As this is your brain child, when I get some time soon I will edit the chart to be more focused.


You're the one doing all the work and putting together these great lists and charts for us. :thumbsup:

Can't wait to hear something about the new tiniest, best looking necklace light on earth!


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 23, 2009)

applevision - O.K., I don't understand the chart. Is a higher number better or worse for dollar per lumen/volume?


----------



## keysandslots (Apr 24, 2009)

No MJP Extreme Micro? I have two, they are amazing.

Randy


----------



## applevision (Apr 24, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> applevision - O.K., I don't understand the chart. Is a higher number better or worse for dollar per lumen/volume?



Hey *Flashlight Aficionado*, I agree it is a confusing compound metric.

I am thinking of it like this: if the lumens:volume ratio is sort of a "performance" index--higher is better (i.e., more light for a given size), then this is a ratio of how much money it is costing you per unit of "performance"--thus, for the new ratio, lower = better. 


```
[FONT=courier new]            $/LUMEN/mm^3:
Fauxton             [B]4[/B] ($0.01 used for calculation)
[/FONT][FONT=courier new]KD              1,000
[/FONT][FONT=courier new]Wee             3,072 
[/FONT][FONT=courier new]Nano            4,000[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]FireFli         5,882 ($20 used for calc)
[/FONT][FONT=courier new]Draco           6,054
[/FONT][FONT=courier new]Drake           6,359
[/FONT][FONT=courier new]LaPetit        [B]73,076[/B]
 [/FONT]
```
So here we are paying only $4 dollars per unit of performance for the Fauxton vs. paying $73,076 dollars per unit of performance for the La Petit Killer! Now, this is a HIGHLY DANGEROUS MYOPIC way to look at these lights and is a gross oversimplification, BUT, it really does answer the question: which has the brightest bang for its size and price! 

The answer would be that the free Fauxtons win everytime because they are free... but removing those (and the nearly-free KD lights), we can see that of "normally" priced lights, the *Lummi Wee* is the winner! For the $50 or so dollars, you get an incredible amount of brightness-to-size! 
The next up is the Streamlight Nano--much less bright than the Wee, but waaaay cheaper (like $8 shipped, less at some stores I am sure). 
Then the FireFli which is super tiny (the tiniest of all!) but pretty dim and fairly pricey (~$20 when you could buy one, but now not really available). Then you have your Drake and Draco, and then finally the La Petit Killer--which looks to be a poor value (10 times poorer than the Draco in fact!), but again we must remember that it is light designed for a very specific task. And it is also a work of art! The machining is gorgeous so to me and many others, it is well worth the $95 paid to Fred who is a master.

My dream light would cost abour $40-$60 and be made like the La Petit Killer in terms of the beauty, the titanium, and the quality. But I'd like a bit more light, putting it in the range of 25 lumens. Finally, I'd like a size about the size of the FireFli or perhaps more of the shape of a Fauxton. I think that this light would be a winner and could be worn by every Flashaholic!


----------



## applevision (Apr 24, 2009)

keysandslots said:


> No MJP Extreme Micro? I have two, they are amazing.
> 
> Randy



Hey *keysandslots*, from what I can tell, this is a CR123 light and is sort of the next level up size-wise from our littlest guys... Is it around the size of the Aeon? Can you give me length and diameter measurements and do you know a max lumens output number? Finally, are these still available?

Thanks!


----------



## HKJ (Apr 24, 2009)

applevision said:


> Hey *Flashlight Aficionado*, I agree it is a confusing compound metric.
> 
> I am thinking of it like this: if the lumens:volume ratio is sort of a "performance" index--higher is better (i.e., more light for a given size), then this is a ratio of how much money it is costing you per unit of "performance"--thus, for the new ratio, lower = better.



This kind of statistic is fun to do, but not really useful.

It is a bit like asking, what is best high output for a short time of low output for a long time? Either can be useful, depending on the situation. A like with both possibilities would win this kind of contest. But a light with multiple output levels might loose a UI contest, not all people like the complexity of multiple settings.

As can be seen form a picture in this thread (It is ok that you use it), I have a bit of everything and I would not rate any of light as best. I like most of my lights, but they have different applications. No number game can be used to rate them.


----------



## keysandslots (Apr 24, 2009)

MJP Extreme Micro:

L = 45mm
Dia = 20mm
Battery is a CR2

Not sure if these are still available.

Randy


----------



## HKJ (Apr 24, 2009)

keysandslots said:


> MJP Extreme Micro:
> 
> L = 45mm
> Dia = 20mm
> ...



They are a big compare to drake, but rather small for a CR2 light.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 24, 2009)

Incredibly useful thread, thanks much for putting it together. A question about the lumens column, where do the numbers come from? Straight from the manufacturer? Some other way? I ask because of the giant gap between the Aeon (114) and Draco (160) ... I thought I remember seeing the Aeon estimated at much higher output, although 120ish out-the-front lumens is believeable.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the tiny lights too, they are soooooo cute!! (yeah, maybe not
very "manly", but I am just a crazy rabbit after all!! :tinfoil: )

I am always looking for a light that can top the Wee in size, quality,
and brightness.

You know what I would LOVE? A 14 caret gold 100 lumen light smaller
then the Wee, on a gold chain!! 

How's that for decadence?


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 24, 2009)

I think the IRS has dirven you insane.






They will notice a chunk of money moving out of your account. But I am sure they will never think to look under your shirt for it.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 24, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> I like the tiny lights too, they are soooooo cute!! (yeah, maybe not
> very "manly", but I am just a crazy rabbit after all!! :tinfoil: )
> 
> I am always looking for a light that can top the Wee in size, quality,
> ...


You may want to check out a TiN Drake if you want a gold 100 lumen light for wearing on a chain. 

I don't remember whose Draco's these are but here is TiN, AlTiN and Chrome. The Drake would not be nearly so large!


----------



## MKLight (Apr 25, 2009)

Kaichu - 

Hey! It was Moderator DM51 from the original thread "Lummi Wee and Raw vs Modamag Drake and Draco." I originally posted that thread.

Thanks for keeping these threads going! I've been enjoying reading them! 

Mike


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 25, 2009)

Now I remember! It sure makes your mouth water and your wallet nervous to see these closeups don't it! Every time I see that picture I start thinking about a TiN Drake!

MK, how many of this type of light do you have? Since you don't wear your heart on your signature line it gets hard to keep track of who has what lights.


----------



## lrp (Apr 25, 2009)

Applevision, great thread!! You certaintly have a very nice collection of small lights! I also like small lights and I just got a La Petite Killer today and I'm highly impressed with this light, it is super small and made like a Sherman tank!! I'm not much on the technical side of lights but this light rocks, I'll be getting another one next month. Awesome!!


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Apr 25, 2009)

It would be interesting to add the weight of each light to the chart. But this is a great thread. Since I got my Lummi Wee, It has been around my neck 24/7 except for in the shower even though I know it could handle the water. . . .


----------



## applevision (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Incredibly useful thread, thanks much for putting it together. A question about the lumens column, where do the numbers come from? Straight from the manufacturer? Some other way? I ask because of the giant gap between the Aeon (114) and Draco (160) ... I thought I remember seeing the Aeon estimated at much higher output, although 120ish out-the-front lumens is believeable.


Thanks *Joe*! I'm glad you like the thread. 
I am getting those numbers either from the manufacturer's claim or, when possible, an actual test. If you (or anyboody!) finds better numbers, please let me know (ideally with a reference) and I will update the chart.



PsychoBunny said:


> I like the tiny lights too, they are soooooo cute!! (yeah, maybe not
> very "manly", but I am just a crazy rabbit after all!! :tinfoil: )
> I am always looking for a light that can top the Wee in size, quality,
> and brightness.
> ...


*PsychoBunny*: All I can say is YUM! 



lrp said:


> Applevision, great thread!! You certaintly have a very nice collection of small lights! I also like small lights and I just got a La Petite Killer today and I'm highly impressed with this light, it is super small and made like a Sherman tank!! I'm not much on the technical side of lights but this light rocks, I'll be getting another one next month. Awesome!!


Thanks *lrp*! I am a fan of the LPK as well, so nice, so well-made--stunning really. If you don't have a Wee, consider picking one up--also magnificent but a very different feel--compared to the Wee, it is a big, heavy, powerful light! Ha ha! It's hard to imagine calling the Wee big and heavy and powerful, but compared to the LPK it really is!



YuccaPatrol said:


> It would be interesting to add the weight of each light to the chart. But this is a great thread. Since I got my Lummi Wee, It has been around my neck 24/7 except for in the shower even though I know it could handle the water. . . .


Thanks *YuccaPatrol*. It's a great idea. I am having some real trouble finding the weights, however!

I own many of these lights but do not have a good scale for this task.

Does anyone know the weight of the LPK? (I think it's best to do WITH batteries for these... because the battery solutions are so different, this will give the truest sense of the actual carry weight. Otherwise, the LPK will not seem that different than the Wee, but in actual carry, it is significantly different).

For the Wee the weight is: NS 20 Grams Ti 12 Grams but again I need WITH the battery for this to make sense since the LPKs tiny batts will add next to nothing, but the lithium cell in the Wee likely will add a bit more.



What we really need is *HKJ* to just place them all on a nice little scale and let us know... *HKJ*? Can we bug you for this?! Thank you!!

lovecpf


----------



## HKJ (Apr 25, 2009)

applevision said:


> What we really need is *HKJ* to just place them all on a nice little scale and let us know... *HKJ*? Can we bug you for this?! Thank you!!



No problem. Here is a list of small lights and their mass (all in grams with batteries):

Drake: 13.5
Draco: 16.9
LPK: 11.9
Nano light: 10.0
Wee Ti: 13.7
Raw Al: 22.8
Aeon: 38.3
Extreme micro: 25.5

For AAA light see here: http://www.lygte-info.dk/review/Review%20AAA%20UK.html

I am working on something like the above for smaller lights, I expect to publish it in Danish in a few weeks and then do a translation to English and publish it here. If anyone wishes me to include something special (Lights/measurements/etc.) please send a email.


----------



## applevision (Apr 25, 2009)

HKJ said:


> No problem. Here is a list of small lights and their mass (all in grams with batteries):
> 
> Drake: 13.5
> Draco: 16.9
> ...




:bow::bow::bow:
:bow::bow::bow:
:bow::bow::bow:
:bow::bow::bow:

Holy crapoli! Thank you soooo much! 

Here is the updated chart:





Wow! Look at the FireFli! Now you guys know why I keep it on my neck at all times and am so resistant to other lights... Even the little Fauxton is more than 3 times its weight! And a Wee (even in titanium!) is more than 6 times the weight! Wow...


----------



## HarveyRich (Apr 26, 2009)

Originally posted by Applevision


> Wow! Look at the FireFli! Now you guys know why I keep it on my neck at all times and am so resistant to other lights... Even the little Fauxton is more than 3 times its weight! And a Wee (even in titanium!) is more than 6 times the weight! Wow...


 
Isn't this a bit like saying "I love my Canondale (bike) because it is so much lighter than a Porsche? The two are in completely different leagues. It all depends upon what you are looking for in a flashlight. The Wee has up to 100 lumens for its weight, while the Firefly has less than two lumens, although it is definitely much lighter. 

Personally, I like the lumens/volume measure. The Wee is an amazing light for the size, and price.


----------



## 325addict (Apr 26, 2009)

what batteries do the Drake / Draco use? These are definitely interesting lights... never was aware of the existence of more than the Lummis in this class 

Timmo.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 26, 2009)

325addict said:


> what batteries do the Drake / Draco use? These are definitely interesting lights... never was aware of the existence of more than the Lummis in this class
> 
> Timmo.



LiIon, size 10180 and 10280.
The Wee and the Drake uses the same battery.


----------



## 325addict (Apr 26, 2009)

OK, that's what I already thought: some Li-ion! 

And of course the inevitable questions: where to buy them and what do they cost?

Thanks,

Timmo.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 26, 2009)

325addict said:


> OK, that's what I already thought: some Li-ion!
> 
> And of course the inevitable questions: where to buy them and what do they cost?



You can get them with the light, together with a charger.

AW also list them, but he is out of stock at the current time.


----------



## 325addict (Apr 26, 2009)

uhhh... I meant: "where to buy the complete LIGHT.. with batteries" 

Timmo.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 26, 2009)

325addict said:


> I meant: "where to buy the complete LIGHT.. with batteries"


The maker, CPF'er modamag, has a sales thread in C&M BST. I have already been talking to him about starting a continuation thread as it is very long thread now, and it has greown in complexity and could do with some updating/simplification. 

He will be doing that at some stage fairly soon when he has time, so the best idea would be to look at the existing thread for interest, but wait for the new thread which may explain the ordering process a bit better.


----------



## 325addict (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, DM51! I'll be looking forward to seeing this new thread....

Timmo.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 26, 2009)

I have found a few tiny lights you may have overlooked.






From left to right: 
Tiablo A1 (same height as the LDo1 = 76mm by 14mm)
Led Lenser LL7520 Micro Torch (63mm by 8mm!!)
ARC LSH with CR2 tail (48mm by 22mm)
ARC LS 1st run with CR2 tail ( 48mm by 24mm)
'Finger Light' (44mm by 18mm)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3326/3475958146_357d4935de_o.jpg

*[over-size image replaced by link - DM51]*

They're none of them shelf queens and are all used extensively throughout the week. the two ARCs are real powerhouses, modded by CPFers.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3598/3475150667_7d21caa884_o.jpg

*[over-size image replaced by link - DM51]*

The led lenser stays tucked away in my wallet, the others in various pockets or at home on the bedside table etc.

Basically, tiny lights are nice to play with and they remind me of what interests me about this hobby in the first place - bright and shiny gadgets worthy of Science Fiction!


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 26, 2009)

applevision. send me your address i will try to send one to you within the next week or so. 

Crenshaw


----------



## applevision (Apr 26, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> applevision. send me your address i will try to send one to you within the next week or so.
> 
> Crenshaw



Wow! Thanks Crenshaw! PM sent!


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Apr 26, 2009)

HKJ said:


> LiIon, size 10180 and 10280.
> The Wee and the Drake uses the same battery.



And the big question to me: do the listed outputs, Draco 160 lumens and Aeon 114 lumens, really look that way in real life, or is one using lamp vs out-the-front lumens?


----------



## johgi (Apr 26, 2009)

Some thoughts: Draco/Drake are capable of different brightness-levels - which is currently not visible in the chart, but imho a very useful feature. My Drake draws 5mA on the lowest setting (which I found be enough for a night walk). After 15h on this setting the battery (90mA) still shows 3.70V (load removed). Using the turbo-mode, brightness (reflected by ceiling of my living-room) of the Drake seems to be identical to my Fenix LD01 (running on eneloops) on highest. For me this useful combination of long runtime on lowest - and brightness on turbo is worth the high price. Jochen


----------



## fisk-king (Apr 26, 2009)

johgi said:


> Some thoughts: Draco/Drake are capable of different brightness-levels - which is currently not visible in the chart, but imho a very useful feature. My Drake draws 5mA on the lowest setting (which I found be enough for a night walk). After 15h on this setting the battery (90mA) still shows 3.70V (load removed). Using the turbo-mode, brightness (reflected by ceiling of my living-room) of the Drake seems to be identical to my Fenix LD01 (running on eneloops) on highest. For me this useful combination of long runtime on lowest - and brightness on turbo is worth the high price. Jochen


thanks Johgi for that note on the drake. I would like to buy either the drake or wee and this information helped a ton. with the wee, what would be the run time say on the 50 version?


----------



## applevision (Apr 26, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I have found a few tiny lights you may have overlooked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap, *Nyctophiliac*! Great points and great photos!

I love the Tiablo A1 and the Led Lenser Micro Torch! The others are also lovely, but the ARCs are probably a little bit on the big side for this group of lights since I'm kind of thinking that 18mm diameter is the cutoff. The Finger light is also neat! 

I love the idea of putting the Micro Torch in your wallet--super cool idea. There was a similar light setup that I read about here:










From the a post by *bruner *on a thread by *sed6* found here: http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=13891.msg169831#msg169831

The light itself can be found here: http://www.rod-n-bobbs.com/index.php?page=prodView&pid=108 
Among other places and they are dirt cheap. For that thread, they modded them with heatshrink and a bobby pin. Actually a pretty sweet setup!!


This might be a nice light to reverse-engineer--they are totally waterproof (they are made for fishing as well!).

Hmmm!


----------



## applevision (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh!
One more thing... what about those little LED necklaces that folks sell for raves and such, like this one:






Found, for example here: http://www.4physics.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/1_24/products_id/258

This is very cool though not quite what I had in mind... however, what if someone took this idea to make _our_ kind of light?! This one runs for 60 hours and the battery is in the clasp... Hmmmm! What if the switch were in the clasp along with the battery... THE LIGHT RADIUS LIVES! We just need a more masculine look...


----------



## johgi (Apr 26, 2009)

fisk-king said:


> thanks Johgi for that note on the drake. I would like to buy either the drake or wee and this information helped a ton. with the wee, what would be the run time say on the 50 version?



fisk-king, I don't have the wee, so I can't tell from experience. But we can do a theoretical approach: Wee 50 means a brightness of 50 lumen, right? According to datasheet http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E.pdf for 50 lumen you need about 120mA. The 10180 battery has a capacity on 90mAh. So to completely discharge it (not recommended) with 50 lumen (120mA) you would need 45min. Maybe the Led will drop to less than 50 lumen when the battery exhausts - this would increase runtime a bit. Jochen


----------



## HarveyRich (Apr 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by: johgi
> fisk-king, I don't have the wee, so I can't tell from experience. But we can do a theoretical approach: Wee 50 means a brightness of 50 lumen, right? According to datasheet http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E.pdf for 50 lumen you need about 120mA. The 10180 battery has a capacity on 90mAh. So to completely discharge it (not recommended) with 50 lumen (120mA) you would need 45min. Maybe the Led will drop to less than 50 lumen when the battery exhausts


I don't have one yet, but it's on the way--Wee 50. Nice calculation. According to the Lummi website, the Wee 50 gets 30 minutes. I believe that means to 50% lumens level.


----------



## Creecher (Apr 26, 2009)

Got to say thanks, Applevision, for starting at least 2 of the most interesting threads I've ever seen. 'The Phial of Galadriel' is inspired. No time to indulge now as it's dark in England and I must make some holes in it. Lummi Raw NS for me, blue trits.


----------



## MKLight (Apr 26, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> Now I remember! It sure makes your mouth water and your wallet nervous to see these closeups don't it! Every time I see that picture I start thinking about a TiN Drake!
> 
> MK, how many of this type of light do you have? Since you don't wear your heart on your signature line it gets hard to keep track of who has what lights.



Kaichu,

Hey! I wrote a very long reply and then I'm not sure what happened, but lost it all...so I'm going to try again....yikes! The main reason I didn't reply right away was because I didn't have my laptop...and didn't want to lose it on my phone. hmmmm Well, round 2! :tinfoil:

I have a bunch of lights. Of the smaller ones, I will list the AAA, CR2, 14250, 10180, and 2016/2032 lights in my collection....

*AAA
Fenix:* LD01 SS, L0D (Q4, P4), L0P (Lux III and SE);
*Peak LED Solutions:* Matterhorn (1 and 3 LEDs in High Power and Ultra Power models - I have them in HAIII, Brass, and SS); Baltic (Ultra Power SS);
*Muyshondt: *Mako; and
*Tiablo:* MA1.

*CR2
**Peak LED Solutions: *Pacific (Ultra Power in HAIII);
*Muyshondt/Photons Intl (PI is now defunct): *CR2 Ion (in Natural HAIII), Aeon (Ti and Natural HAIII); and
*Lummi/Orb:* Aluminum Raw

*14250*
*Lummi/Orb:* Raw NS, Raw Ti

*10180*
*Lummi/Orb:* Wee NS, Wee Ti; and
*Modamag: *Drake in Chrome (would like at least one in Ti...and would like to try out a Draco...).
*
2016/2032
Photon Microlight:* Freedoms (in Red, White, Blue, Yellow, Red, Orange, Night Vision Green); Photon 1, Photon II, Photon 3, and X-Light;
*Brookstone:* I bought them years ago when I saw them in The Wall Street Journal - I like Photon better, though...it's made stronger...but still a nice light - I have the Polycarbonate and Silver Models;
*Freebies: *Lighthound and Battery Junction; and
*County Comm:* Black case (Red, White, Blue), Olive Case (White), and Orange case (White).

Phew... I made it this time!!!  :twothumbs

*Apple!* Hey! I found something interesting that looks similar to your FireFli. It's a plastic casing though...check it out here: http://ledclub.com/ Look at the L.E.D. Jewerly tab. There's only 1 picture in it and it's the LC4131. I believe its water resistant, but probably not enough to wear in the shower. I found this link when looking at Craig's LED Museum and saw the County Comm Lights reviewed. It said this company is the one who makes the County Comm Lights. So, they may be able to either design what you want...or modify this light (if it's not up to your - okay...our - standards...

Have a great one!
MK


----------



## MKLight (Apr 26, 2009)

HarveyRich said:


> I don't have one yet, but it's on the way--Wee 50. Nice calculation. According to the Lummi website, the Wee 50 gets 30 minutes. I believe that means to 50% lumens level.



I have Wee's with 25, 50, and 100lm pills. The 100 goes quickly. I would say the quoted 15 minute runtime is about accurate. The 50 is the only one I actually measured. I got 35 minutes off it. It was still usable, but noticeably dimmer. I didn't want to destroy my battery...at least hopefully not too much....I haven't noticed any issues with it - I don't have a tester to make sure, but I've used and charged it several times since...and get good runtime from it. The 25lm runs the longest, but is the dimmest. It's about on par with my Arc AAA-P CS. I'm not sure how long the runtime is, but the quoted 90 minutes seems accurate...it may even last quite a bit longer.

Good luck! Harvey...you will enjoy yours!  I enjoy mine. 
MK


----------



## Illum (Apr 26, 2009)

HKJ said:


> For AAA light see here: http://www.lygte-info.dk/review/Review AAA UK.html



nice link :goodjob: :thumbsup:


----------



## hiluxxulih (Apr 26, 2009)

I like those little lights Battery Junction throws in with orders over a certain amount


----------



## MKLight (Apr 26, 2009)

hiluxxulih said:


> I like those little lights Battery Junction throws in with orders over a certain amount



Me, too...and Lighthound's...they're the same type.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 26, 2009)

johgi said:


> Some thoughts: Draco/Drake are capable of different brightness-levels - which is currently not visible in the chart, but imho a very useful feature. My Drake draws 5mA on the lowest setting (which I found be enough for a night walk). After 15h on this setting the battery (90mA) still shows 3.70V (load removed). Using the turbo-mode, brightness (reflected by ceiling of my living-room) of the Drake seems to be identical to my Fenix LD01 (running on eneloops) on highest. For me this useful combination of long runtime on lowest - and brightness on turbo is worth the high price. Jochen


This is a noteworthy post and I'm surprised no one brought it up sooner. :candle:

My feeling to date is that all things considered, the Drake has to be one of the best overall contenders in this field of tiny lights. It's not only capable of besting many larger lights, but also capable of being dialed down. I need a Drake!


----------



## MKLight (Apr 27, 2009)

KD,

I just checked with my LD01 SS with an Energizer Lithium primary and a Chrome Drake with a freshly charged 10180....the beam is tighter and slightly brighter. The Drake has a significantly wider hotspot and spill. I haven't tried them side by side outside, but I would guess the Fenix would give better throw, while the Drake would allow you to see more closer around you. 

As an aside, I was at dinner with friends last week...they all have either Photons or Fauxtons...and 1 friend was playing around trying to get my attention by "blinding" me. I took out the Drake, put it on turbo...and oops...I not only lit up her face, but the entire part of the restaurant we were in! I caught the attention I the manager. He was freaked out and had to see what was going on....oops! lol It made me smile! 

MK


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 27, 2009)

MKLight said:


> KD,
> 
> I just checked with my LD01 SS with an Energizer Lithium primary and a Chrome Drake with a freshly charged 10180....the beam is tighter and slightly brighter. The Drake has a significantly wider hotspot and spill. I haven't tried them side by side outside, but I would guess the Fenix would give better throw, while the Drake would allow you to see more closer around you.
> 
> ...


I definitely get better throw from my L0D but the smooth wide hotspot and user friendly flood of the Draco makes it my favorite beam wise for most usage, not to mention the fact that it'll go a lot lower than anything by Fenix. 

Ultimate attention getter at dinner: Modamag light on turbo!


----------



## MKLight (Apr 27, 2009)

+1
+1
Lol...I know I scared everyone a bit...they all wanted to see it. I purposely didn't mention the price...


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 27, 2009)

Good choice, both for the Drake, and not telling everyone what that tiny light cost - that would really scare them!


----------



## applevision (Apr 27, 2009)

Creecher said:


> Got to say thanks, Applevision, for starting at least 2 of the most interesting threads I've ever seen. 'The Phial of Galadriel' is inspired. No time to indulge now as it's dark in England and I must make some holes in it. Lummi Raw NS for me, blue trits.


Thanks, *Creecher*! I'm loving this and am addicted right now to CPF more than ever!



MKLight said:


> Kaichu,
> 
> Hey! I wrote a very long reply and then I'm not sure what happened, but lost it all...so I'm going to try again....yikes! The main reason I didn't reply right away was because I didn't have my laptop...and didn't want to lose it on my phone. hmmmm Well, round 2! :tinfoil:
> 
> ...



Wow! These are really neat, *MKLight*!





They look like they might not be durable to the level we'd like them to be, and I worry that the little button on the side means that they might die after 1 shower with them on... but this is _exactly_ the type of thing I want us to point out to makers... the form factor is really nice and simple and would be very sweet in Ti or Al or SS!



kaichu dento said:


> This is a noteworthy post and I'm surprised no one brought it up sooner. :candle:
> 
> My feeling to date is that all things considered, the Drake has to be one of the best overall contenders in this field of tiny lights. It's not only capable of besting many larger lights, but also capable of being dialed down. I need a Drake!



I hear you *kaichu dento*! And I pulled trigger on one tonight! I've spent >$500 in the last month on lights... I am going to get in BIG trouble... oh well, I'll have to do some overtime! :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 28, 2009)

applevision said:


> I hear you *kaichu dento*! And I pulled trigger on one tonight! I've spent >$500 in the last month on lights... I am going to get in BIG trouble... oh well, I'll have to do some overtime! :thumbsup:


You beat me to buying a Drake! :mecry: Please post some pics for me to drool over! What color did you end up going for? :huh:


----------



## MKLight (Apr 28, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> Good choice, both for the Drake, and not telling everyone what that tiny light cost - that would really scare them!



Lol...thank you! :twothumbs: and true!


----------



## MKLight (Apr 28, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> Good choice, both for the Drake, and not telling everyone what that tiny light cost - that would really scare them!





applevision said:


> Thanks, *Creecher*! I'm loving this and am addicted right now to CPF more than ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the double post...I'm on my iPod right now and can't do an edit to keep it to one....anyway, this company definitely does custom work since County Comm stateds on their website that their orange and olive drab cases fauxton lights are special orders. If you contact the manufacturer direct, and possibly County Comm, maybe one will make something in a one-off creation. I thin getting a backer like a County Comm or such could be a good idea. Or we can see what Fred can create....I love my LPK....very unique backed by excellent service. 

MK


----------



## applevision (Apr 28, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> You beat me to buying a Drake! :mecry: Please post some pics for me to drool over! What color did you end up going for? :huh:



Join me! I went with the Standard Chrome Package... though I lust for Ti the $$$ is just too much! Especially with the _Phial_ coming... hee hee!


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 28, 2009)

applevision said:


> Join me! I went with the Standard Chrome Package... though I lust for Ti the $$$ is just too much! Especially with the _Phial_ coming... hee hee!


I'm going to get TiCN but probably not for another month, so I need to see pics to hold over till then!


----------



## matrixshaman (May 1, 2009)

applevision said:


> Oh!
> One more thing... what about those little LED necklaces that folks sell for raves and such, like this one:
> 
> 
> ...



Before you think about spending $49.50 on that necklace light you might want to look at the ones here - from white to blue to violet and other colors - looks similar except the price - $2.78 ! Here


----------



## richardcpf (May 1, 2009)

Just ordered a RAW. My first "custom" flashlight!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 1, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Just ordered a RAW. My first "custom" flashlight!



You won't be sorry, did you get any trits? What power config did you opt for? 

Another Raw finds a new owner, all is right in the world!

Owning one isn't just adding a new light to your collection, now you have to take your new little friend out into the wide world and take pictures of it in exotic locations and send them back to Rob at Lummii - check out the worldwide Raw pages on his sub forum.


----------



## Creecher (May 1, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Before you think about spending $49.50 on that necklace light you might want to look at the ones here - from white to blue to violet and other colors - looks similar except the price - $2.78 ! Here


 
Can't get the link to work.

'As if by magic' it now works.


----------



## applevision (May 3, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Before you think about spending $49.50 on that necklace light you might want to look at the ones here - from white to blue to violet and other colors - looks similar except the price - $2.78 ! Here



Sweet! Thank you so much! I am going to check one out--at that price, unbeatable!

Thank you!!


----------



## Light Sabre (May 3, 2009)

The necklace reminds me of this site: Body lights, flashing blinky lights, Litecubes, flashing pins, blinking lights


----------



## loszabo (May 3, 2009)

Great thread. Thanks! lovecpf


----------



## applevision (May 5, 2009)

I will do some more formal and fancy write-ups as soon as I receive it, but I want to make sure folks are aware of how cool this sister-thread has gotten over here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/216490

Check out page 9, starting with post 268 where the magic begins!
Here is a teaser (one of Chip's images):


----------



## applevision (May 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to point to my new review of the TiFli! It's a great little light that is a dream come true!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2947702


----------



## applevision (May 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I wanted to point anyone reading this thread to further and continued discussions:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=216490
and
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=209606

I also wanted to say that I found my Phial of Galadriel:





It's the luscious one in the middle! It's called the TiFli and you can read about it in the posts I've highlighted above!

And here are some beamshot comparisons:




(full sized pics here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2947702)

Anyway, just added this for folks in the future who stumble upon this thread... lovecpf


----------



## Zeruel (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the effort, Apple.
It appears the recessed version has no spill due to the, well, recessed head. Right? And I'm a bit surprised at Streamlight Nano, the intensity and the Sauron-like beam...


----------



## applevision (May 14, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Thanks for the effort, Apple.
> It appears the recessed version has no spill due to the, well, recessed head. Right? And I'm a bit surprised at Streamlight Nano, the intensity and the Sauron-like beam...



Hee hee!

I agree--the Nano gets the bang-for-the-buck award! It's potent! The beam is kind of artifacty, but a lot of it is just internal reflection; the proper beam is pretty smooth (but fairly blue)...

Yes, I think the recessed head just puts out the cleanest beam since there is minimal side-scatter... 

Oh... and for Sauron... I was looking closely at the Nano's beamshot and was able to enhance the image just a bit...





Hee hee!!


----------



## applevision (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey team!

I just wanted to update... I received a little gift in the mail from *Crenshaw*! It's a little, teeny-tiny version of the fauxton! The order here is (from "top" to "Bottom"): 

La Petite Killer
Original FireFli
*Crenshaw's baby Fauxton "Picolight"!
*Fauxton
Lummi Wee
Streamlight Nano






It's so super cute and tiny!

It's dimmer even than the LPK and MUCH dimmer than the regular-sized fauxton; with it's tiny LED it's even dimmer than the original FireFli, but it still puts out plenty of usable light, especially in the pitch black, and golly is it cute! I just love it. It'd be perfect to wear on a neck chain. 

Thanks *Crenshaw*! I really appreciate it!! Man oh man, now that we have an updated FireFli (the gorgeous TiFli!!) if someone wanted to update the Fauxton or the micro Fauxton (ideally the latter), this would be a KILLER light!

:twothumbs


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 26, 2009)

Just to give credit where due 

as far as i know the originator of this light is KevinL and he called it the Picolight. 

I carry one of these in the coin compartment of my wallet, and i took off all the metal attachments so its really really small! 

Crenshaw


----------



## chorlton (Jul 20, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Just ordered a RAW. My first "custom" flashlight!


 
A fine choice, you won't be dissapointed. I have a Raw NS 100/200 and 20/200. Absolutely the brightest for its size with good throw.


----------



## lrp (Jul 20, 2009)

I absolutely adore my Lil Petite Killer custom light, I plan on purchasing a titanium necklace just to wear one of my LPK lights on!! These lights are bombproof and so small and precision made!!


----------



## applevision (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but I wanted to post a 6 month+ update on what has become my favorite light of all time: *the TiFli.*

I have had it on for over 6 months, around my neck continuously, never leaving my person. I have used only 1 set of zinc oxide batteries despite using the light EVERY. SINGLE. DAY.

It's an amazing thing to have a light on you at all times. I use it mostly for sneaking in to check on the kids at night and have used it many times for a 2 am bathroom break without waking my wife.

It is so easy to use and so reliable and it looks as good as the day I first received it. It puts out a small amount of light but for the way I use it--dead night, pitch dark--it's just perfect.

It's one of my all-time favorite things and I wish Chip were still (reliably) making these (from what I gather, he has been too busy in recent months, but I could be wrong).

More than anything, I'd love for others to take on similar projects of TRUE EDC or maybe I should call them CCLs: Constant Carry Lights!

Sabrewolf has made a neat one in the taglight and I'm VERY tempted to pick one up. I'm a little overwhelmed by all the options and choices he offers and kind of want someone to put together a great combination for me... But I want smaller still! Anyway, this is an amazing time to be a flashaholic and this light remains a classic to me!


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Dec 31, 2009)

applevision - So what happened to the Drake you bought?


----------



## applevision (Jan 1, 2010)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> applevision - So what happened to the Drake you bought?



I still have it and I still really like it. It's a great little light that puts out a TON of light in a tiny package. For me it's still too big to wear around my neck and for some weird reason I never carried it on my keychain more than a week or two. I liked it but I guess I was always worried about the pretty short runtimes on high with that tiny battery... and so I opted for (slightly) bigger lights to keychain carry (Currently carrying my Quark MiNi 123 Warm which I adore!). For me, it was _just barely_ outside of the comfort zone for neck carry. 

If I had my druthers, I'd love for someone to make a light even a tiny bit smaller than my most beloved TiFli. I think I'd like a Photon shape since it would lie flat like a pendant against my neck...

I know I'm  ....
:twothumbs


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jan 1, 2010)

How about THIS? Maybe change the words and add some more decoration.

I am thinking of Photon Freedom type of mechanism. LED sticks out the opposite side that has the link for the chain. Squeeze the pendant to turn on. Not sure if it would be water proofable. Or if there is a clicky switch small enough to allow it to stay on when you let go. It would probably be too thin to be a twisty.

....Unless there is creative hatching on the edges. Hatch only a quarter of the front section of the pendant and the same on the back section. Just make sure the hatchings never cross, otherwise being on top of each other, it wouldn't allow you to twist both halves in opposite directions.


----------



## applevision (Jan 2, 2010)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> How about THIS? Maybe change the words and add some more decoration.
> 
> I am thinking of Photon Freedom type of mechanism. LED sticks out the opposite side that has the link for the chain. Squeeze the pendant to turn on. Not sure if it would be water proofable. Or if there is a clicky switch small enough to allow it to stay on when you let go. It would probably be too thin to be a twisty.



Nice! I wish I could have a pendant-light that had the inscription in the Black Tongue or Mordor on it!! 

Seriously, I think that would be the right form factor however, pendant-like. PhotonFanatic had an idea a while back...





https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2914069&postcount=227

I wonder if he'd ever consider taking it up again???


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jan 2, 2010)

Go for it.



If it is anything like the response to the TiFli, it will be a hit.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 25, 2010)

HKJ said:


>


Apple, I'd like to see something that could actually compete with the Drake in terms of versatility with it's 3 levels, but also be even more neck carry friendly. By the way, I started a new thread and dedicated it to Jonathan, HKJ and you! :wave:

I just snagged this great photo by HKJ showing how small the Drake is! 

By the way, about the short runtimes on the Drake on high; it is damn bright on high and the low/medium settings are bright enough for almost anything I do, giving me a couple weeks runtime between charges!


----------



## applevision (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice, I agree *kaichu*. We need versatility, durability and small size... 

I cannot divulge with whom I'm working, but an awesome light builder is working with me on a new concept... something that I do not think has been done before! I will keep y'all posted...

I wanted to point to *Kaichu's* new thread which carries on some of the spirit here:




https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258774

Thanks for dedicating it to me (and *HKJ* [my flashaholic hero!] and *Jonathan*), *Kaichu*!
:wave:


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 26, 2010)

applevision said:


> Nice, I agree *kaichu*. We need versatility, durability and small size...
> 
> I cannot divulge with whom I'm working, but an awesome light builder is working with me on a new concept... something that I do not think has been done before! I will keep y'all posted...
> 
> ...


Apple, I feel that although there are many who love tiny lights, there are just a few of us obsessed...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is a potentially chart topping flashlight for your amusement:

The ma_sha1 Fruit Fly  (As you know, the Fruit Fly is much smaller than Fire Fly in real life) 

25mmx7mm, ~977mm^3 in volume.


----------



## applevision (Apr 27, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Here is a potentially chart topping flashlight for your amusement:
> 
> The ma_sha1 Fruit Fly  (As you know, the Fruit Fly is much smaller than Fire Fly in real life)
> 
> 25mmx7mm, ~977mm^3 in volume.



Holy guacamole, *ma_sha1*!

Please tell us more about this tiny little light... and where we can get one!!!


----------



## applevision (Aug 15, 2010)

Just want to note that I've updated the chart on Page 1 with the MiNiCR2. It's _slightly_ better than the MiNi123 from a lumens/size (volume) standpoint. This thread is getting old, but I think it is still very relevant for those seeking the smallest, brightest lights... This is my eternal quest... Any updates or new submissions are welcome! Please just add a post with the info and I will update the main chart.

Many thanks!

-Applevision


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 15, 2010)

Since the thread is for tiny lights I never really felt the CR123 properly fit into the list and it would be better just to have the CR2, unless you're leaving it for comparison sake.


----------



## applevision (Aug 15, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Since the thread is for tiny lights I never really felt the CR123 properly fit into the list and it would be better just to have the CR2, unless you're leaving it for comparison sake.



Agreed, *kaichu*, it's probably a bit big for this group, but I like it because it sets the "big" end of things as the tiniest (or one of...) that uses CR123 batts. What I also like is that the CR123 is generally considered the most energy-dense power source out there, so again it's a nice bar... Amazing, isn't it, that the Draco/Drake is still KING!


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 15, 2010)

Speaking of which, I just got my plain Ti Draco with 6B emitter - right between the 5B which is becoming very common now, and the 7B of the warm Quarks.


----------



## dandism (Aug 15, 2010)

applevision said:


> Holy guacamole, *ma_sha1*!
> 
> Please tell us more about this tiny little light... and where we can get one!!!


Looks like he's taking credit for my idea


----------



## VegasF6 (Aug 15, 2010)

applevision said:


> What I also like is that the CR123 is generally considered the most energy-dense power source out there, so again it's a nice bar... !


I think 18650 cells have a higher energy density rating usually, no?


----------



## applevision (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice!

I had to search a bit and I see where that little guy came from now, dandism:
Here

Very neat, indeed!

I will have to search for that cheap multi-tool... that size:
23.5mm x 8.7mm puts it in an excellent place on the chart:


```
[FONT=courier new]
           LENGTH:   DIAMETER:   VOLUME:      MAX:  LUM/VOL:      $:
LaPetit    23.25mm    14.25mm     3681mm^3     <5*     .0013     $95.00 
[COLOR="Purple"]Multi      23.5mm     8.7mm       1396mm^3     ?          ?      $1.00[/COLOR]
Nano       37mm       13mm        4910mm^3     10      .0020     $8.00
Fauxton    41x23mm    7mm         6601mm^3*    15*     .0022     $FREE*
Firefli    38mm       7mm         1462mm^3     <5*     .0034     $N/A
Aeon       53.3mm     17.7mm      13,108mm^3   114     .0086     $125.00
[COLOR="Blue"]MiNi123    58.4mm     20.3mm      18,715mm^3   189     .0100     $39.00[/COLOR] 
[COLOR="Red"]MiNiCR2    50.8mm     19.0mm      14,403mm^3   180     .012      $39.00[/COLOR] 
Wee        34mm       15mm        6007mm^3     100     .0166     $ 51.00
Drake      33mm       13mm        4380mm^3     100     .0228     $145.00
Draco      47mm       13mm        6238mm^3     160     .0256     $155.00[/FONT]
```

Any idea about the output? Or where we can get them nowadays???


----------



## VegasF6 (Aug 15, 2010)

The little chrome lights Dandism and MaSha show look like a pair I got from some led safety glasses. Mine uses a 5mm dip led and 3 SR621SW watch batteries. Even has an o-ring seal.


----------



## dandism (Aug 15, 2010)

applevision said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I had to search a bit and I see where that little guy came from now, dandism:
> Here
> ...


 
It is a pretty decent amount of light maybe 5-7 lumens. I have seen them at a two different chains of dollar stores. Here is one for sale on ebay (5x the price): *http://tinyurl.com/25p93a4*


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 15, 2010)

VegasF6 said:


> I think 18650 cells have a higher energy density rating usually, no?


But, the thread is about tiny lights and nothing using 18650's is going to be considered tiny nowadays.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dan, this is the light I made the light from:

The DX 30809: 

*[advertising link removed - DM51]*


My idea didn't come from you, I was planning on making one out of the cheat DX tool for quite some time, slow in pulling the trigger, as I wasn't sure exactly how small it would come out.

But you did beat me to the pouch on posting one that's being made, so, the credit goes to you on being the first to make the smallest version 







dandism said:


> Looks like he's taking credit for my idea


----------



## dandism (Aug 16, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Dan, this is the light I made the light from:
> 
> The DX 30809:
> 
> ...


I'm just teasing you a little bit  . You do often come up with some cool littlle lights, and big ones too .


----------

